# No AC in Las Vegas



## artringwald (Jul 26, 2013)

My BIL and his wife were going to a conference in Las Vegas last week, and since their 10th anniversary is this year, I thought it would be a nice idea use my points to give them an extra 3 nights in the Polo Towers Villas. It was a bad idea. When they checked in at 8 PM, their room was about 80 degrees and the AC didn't seem to be working. The desk sent up someone around 9:30, and it worked for about 1/2 hour. They went to the pool to cool off, but since it was so murky you couldn't see the bottom, they didn't go in. When maintenance came back they said there wasn't anything they could do except to give them a fan. They requested another room, but DRI said there weren't any available. With 100+ temps during the day and 80+ at night, wouldn't you think they should have put them up somewhere else? 

That night they only got about 2 hours sleep, decided they had enough, and went to check out at 8 AM. The manager was upset that they were leaving, and said they could have an upgraded room for the rest of the stay. Why couldn't they have done that the night before? DRI did give them a $75 gift card as compensation and said they'd refund my points. When they left and went back to the Venetian where they had stayed for the conference, the management was much more accommodating. They let them check in early, and after they heard the Polo Towers story, gave them the 2nd night free. Customer service the way it should be!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like manager needs training in how to deliver good customer  service.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 27, 2013)

winger said:


> Sounds like manager needs training in how to deliver good customer  service.



Ditto on the above comments, the OP needs to drop a letter to the CEO. The Polo Tower is one of his main flag ship resort.... We are at the Venetian next month for some R&R to celebrate the commander in-chief birthday.  That was very good customer service by the Venetian manager.


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jul 27, 2013)

The Venetian has first rate customer service IMO,nothing is too much trouble for them.I love the Venetian it's a first class hotel.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 31, 2013)

*Follow Up*

I posted the situation on Diamond's Member's Forum and got email from their Executive Management Department. They're going to give my BIL and wife a certificate good for a one week stay at any of Diamond's managed resorts. They also contacted the team members at the Polo Towers and they were "properly coached for further development".

I like it when a company tries to fix the underlying problem instead of just offering compensation.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Fix it first*



artringwald said:


> I posted the situation on Diamond's Member's Forum and got email from their Executive Management Department. They're going to give my BIL and wife a certificate good for a one week stay at any of Diamond's managed resorts. They also contacted the team members at the Polo Towers and they were "properly coached for further development".
> 
> I like it when a company tries to fix the underlying problem instead of just offering compensation.



I agree but the problem should be fixed ahead of time.  The same problem happened to us in Vegas at Worldmark when we had a 3 bedroom and two other couples with us.  They told us the air was frozen and they had to thaw it.  We suffered the entire first night before it actually worked again.  They gave us back points (big deal, the night was ruined for us and our guests).
When the staff is cleaning why aren't things like the air checked?  Would they leave you to freeze if the heater wasn't working or no water if a pipe broke.  What are maintenance fees used for if not for maintenance?
Bart


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 31, 2013)

artringwald said:


> I posted the situation on Diamond's Member's Forum and got email from their Executive Management Department. They're going to give my BIL and wife a certificate good for a one week stay at any of Diamond's managed resorts. They also contacted the team members at the Polo Towers and they were "properly coached for further development".
> 
> I like it when a company tries to fix the underlying problem instead of just offering compensation.



That's great to hear.

Mistakes happen -- clearly the Polo Towers management should have been more accommodating at time of the incident, but corporate can't go back in time and fix that situation.

It sounds like your BIL is happy, you are happy and the resort has taken steps to guard against it happening again.  

-ryan


----------

